# My betta-Brutal Fire



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?pictureid=10137&albumid=1512&dl=1292453662&thumb=1


http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?pictureid=10157&albumid=1513&dl=1292523260&thumb=1

Do u like him? I got him from Petco If you go to my album the pics are bigger.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! Lucky find! How much did you pay for him? Any tank pics?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

he is really cool looking, good find!


----------



## FeistyFins (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous!! Great find!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> He is gorgeous!! Lucky find! How much did you pay for him? Any tank pics?


thanks guys He was only 7 bucks!!! A totally great find :-D he almost looks like a bettasplendens Armodilla (Victorian's Sparknell's line)


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry no tank pics I'll take some pics of my other bettas soon and tanks


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Very Nice! There were two JUST like him at my local petco. Related, Maybe?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I live a long way from Calafornia so probably not but maybe they started shipping across u.s.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

That would be cool!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You have such a nice looking betta!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ethan said:


> I live a long way from Calafornia so probably not but maybe they started shipping across u.s.


I think once they get a new color type, they breed and ship everywhere in the U.S. I have seen pics of multiple fish identical to one of mine bought from a pet store at the same time. They probably buy a whole spawn and spawn everyone of those fish. Then they ship them everywhere. How does he like his new tank?

Edit: And I noticed that fish colors tend to come in waves, at the same time in almost every state.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Great colors!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> I think once they get a new color type, they breed and ship everywhere in the U.S. I have seen pics of multiple fish identical to one of mine bought from a pet store at the same time. They probably buy a whole spawn and spawn everyone of those fish. Then they ship them everywhere. How does he like his new tank?
> 
> Edit: And I noticed that fish colors tend to come in waves, at the same time in almost every state.


He likes it I keep mine in mason jars but do alot of water changes. To give some of my bettas more room I have. A female. Sorrity. Thankyou I like him too Taylor


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks fermin


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking guy!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Crowntail Lover I like him


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

only $7? he is absolutely gorgeous!! I would freak out if I ever saw a betta like that in a store!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucky he is really nice!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys I will upload more pics of him soon.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

WOAH! great find! he's beautiful!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks peaches3221


----------

